

New York Times closes R&D Ventures - netaustin
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/media/2013/10/8534895/new-york-times-closes-rd-ventures

======
danso
That's interesting...they just recently launched their "Timespace" startup
incubator...which I assume was part of R&D ventures? A year seems pretty short
for a venture into venture funding.

Background here: [http://pandodaily.com/2013/07/26/inside-timespace-the-new-
yo...](http://pandodaily.com/2013/07/26/inside-timespace-the-new-york-times-
new-startup-accelerator/)

edit:

Another link here, to their Early Stage Investments:

[http://www.nytco.com/early-stage-investments/](http://www.nytco.com/early-
stage-investments/)

Not sure if it's the same thing as the R&D Ventures group though...in fact, it
probably isn't, as the R&D Ventures (from what I can tell) began last summer,
and NYT's investments listed above pre-date that.

Also, nearly all of the early-stage-investments are media/information
companies, whereas R&D ventures seemed to have a different focus?

~~~
obvious7
The article was not very clear.

R&D ventures was an offshoot of R&D labs which is a seperate vehical entirely
from TimeSpace and their early stage investments.

The ventures team was created to monetize the work from R&D. However the group
was not able to perform as well as they were expected to. In the end the team
cost more than the revenue they produced.

------
r0h1n
And just a few days back Arthur Sulzberger was saying if there was one thing
he could do differently in the past, it would be to "hire more engineers".

[http://www.niemanlab.org/2013/10/the-newsonomics-of-
little-d...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2013/10/the-newsonomics-of-little-data-
data-scientists-and-conversion-specialists/)

